# Balance



## Lisa (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a horrible sense of balance that I would love to help correct somehow.  Now that I am shooting competitively, I find when I raise my rifle and set my sights on the target, I am weaving back and forth.  I know some of it has to do with my lack of experience, some with the lack of equipment I am not using but I know my sense of balance is out.

Are there exercises and/or methods of improving ones balance?  What does your school or what do you do on your own to help improve your balance?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 23, 2006)

Balance Ball and Balance stands, I know will help, I have used them in the past and they worked great for me.
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 23, 2006)

I practice a stance for balance: I bend at the knees slightly and place my left foot behind my right knee.  Extend my arms straight out and then bring my hands in to a prayer position.  I do this right and left.

Also, I practice kicks in stop motion, slowly.  This helps, as well.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 23, 2006)

Some good stuff in both of these for general balance and balance in motion:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30510

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11570

Seems like you might be after a more specific sort of balance.  I don't know much about shooting.


----------

